# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Medicijnen

## petra16

Wie heeft ervaring met de combinatie van medicijnen Ms Contin, Diazepam en oxazepam allen 10 mg op korte en lange termijn en met betrekking tot autorijden de medicijnen hebben alle drie een gele sticker.

----------


## Francesco

MS Contin is een heftige pijnstiller uit de morfinegroep. De andere 2 zijn benzodiazepinen, en worden bij voorkeur niet samen tegelijkertijd gebruikt. En zeker niet te lang achtereen! 
Deze combinatie pijnstilling met benzo's wordt alleen gebruikt bij bedlegerige zeer ernstig zieke mensen. Naar mijn mening is autorijden uit den boze met deze combinatie en kan verslaving optreden.

----------


## Petra717

Autorijden is naar mijn mening ook uit den boze in deze combinatie!

----------


## Agnes574

Zéker geen autorijden wegens vermindering van concentratie!!
Als je iets tegenkomt met de auto ben je dan NIET verzekerd!!!

----------


## petra16

Nee, autorijden gaat ook niet het gaat allemaal zo snel om me heen,
maar ik slik het al 8 jaar ook in die combinatie.
Alleen ik hoor hier bij ook nog een baan te zoeken, wao was 80-100% en is na herkeuring 21% geworden dus wie neemt mij aan???????
Ik snap er niks meer van 

groetjes en bedankt voor jullie info

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Petra16, 

Op www.apotheek.nl heb ik nog het één en ander gevonden voor je met betrekking tot MS Contin. Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt! 

Mag ik vragen waarvoor je deze medicijnen gebruikt? 




> Autorijden, alcohol
> 
> Als ik dit middel gebruik, mag ik dan...
> autorijden?
> Rijd geen auto, zeker niet gedurende de eerste weken dat u dit middel gebruikt. Kijk na twee weken hoeveel last u heeft van sufheid. Meent u dat u kunt autorijden, vraag dan iemand om de eerste keren naast u te zitten en uw rijvaardigheid te beoordelen. Deze persoon kan bekijken of u met wisselende snelheden rijdt, slingert of geïrriteerd reageert op normaal gedrag van medeweggebruikers. Voor uzelf is het vaak moeilijk te zien of u minder goed rijdt.
> 
> Tips voor als u na enige tijd wilt autorijden 
> Rijd niet als u onscherp ziet, moeite hebt u te concentreren of wakker te blijven, of als u niet weet langs welke route u naar een bestemming bent gereden. 
> Drink absoluut geen alcohol als u gaat rijden. Alcohol versterkt de versuffende bijwerking van morfine in belangrijke mate. 
> ...





> De medicijnen met de belangrijkste wisselwerkingen zijn andere middelen die het reactievermogen verminderen, een middel gebruikt bij hiv-infecties en middelen die de werking van opiaten tegengaan. 
> Andere middelen die het reactievermogen verminderen. Bij deze middelen is vaak op de verpakking een gele waarschuwingssticker geplakt. De effecten op bijvoorbeeld de rijvaardigheid versterken elkaar. Rijd zeker geen auto als u twee of meer van dergelijke middelen gebruikt.


Diazepam en Oxazepam zijn beide middelen die het reactie vermogen verminderen, dus er treedt welliswaar wisselwerking op met de medicijncombinatie die u gebruikt. Oppassen geblazen dus! Ook met auto rijden!




> Na langdurig gebruik kan lichamelijke verslaving optreden. Dit komt doordat het lichaam na verloop van tijd gewend raakt aan morfine. Dit kan geen kwaad. Alleen als het gebruik van morfine plotseling wordt gestopt, kunt u last krijgen van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Geestelijke verslaving komt bij gebruik als pijnstiller echter bijna nooit voor.


De bovenstaande bijwerking zal ik ook in de gaten houden! Zeker omdat u Diazepam en Oxazepam én MS Contin gebruikt.

Greetzzzz
petra

----------


## petra16

Bedankt voor jullie info ik heb er veel aan alleen de overheid in Nederland durft nog niet zijn verantwoordelijkheid te nemen want in Nederland bestaat er ook een Rode sticker die verbod legt op veel dingen. Dan het ik meer respect voor de Belgen die hebben wel rode stickers en een uitdrukkelijk rij verbod. Het is iedere keer vechten tegen de bierkade 
Alhoewel er misschien een lichtpuntje politiek gezien komt dat zou in het najaar van start gaan En dat gaat over drugs en medicijnen in het verkeer. Dus hoop doet leven zeggen we maar. 

Mochten jullie eerder iets vernemen laat het mij aub weten.

Alvast bedankt

----------

